# Voting: Piano and Violin



## Crudblud

Howdy foax, it's time for good ol' phase two. The submissions are in, now it's _your _job (eek!) to sort through them all and decide a winner. As we are only four for this competition, I decided to forego the usual three vote system and implement a single vote poll.

Although I don't take this part half as seriously as the first, there are still some ground rules that might be worth establishing.


*Listen to all the pieces* before making a decision. 
*Make a decision based on the music*, not your personal relationship to the composer. 
*Make a decision based on the quality of the composition*, not the quality of the samples.
If you entered, *you cannot vote for your own piece*. 

View attachment 43253
(_Half-baked Habanera_ by Vasks)

View attachment 01 - Compressed Burlesque.mp3
(_Compressed Burlesque_ by Crudblud)

View attachment 44811
(_Nightmusic_ by EdwardBast)

View attachment 44849
(_Raindrops_ by BurningDesire)

Apologies for not being able to get the file names to render properly, mine only worked because I inserted it directly from my attachment pool, while the others were copied from the original thread.

A big thank you and congratulations to everyone who submitted pieces for this competition, you've set a high standard with your entries, probably the best bunch I've seen of all the TC competitions I've been involved with.

Voting will close on Saturday, July 5th. May the best piece win.


----------



## juergen

Voted for Crud's Burlesque. A quite thrilling piece. And unusual for Crudblud: At some points it sounds almost tonal. But the other pieces are pretty good too.


----------



## Matsps

I'm a bit disappointed to not have participated, but I had some higher priority composing that had to be done first, that was only finished at 10:30pm Friday. Ah well... =/

Vote: (Raindrops by BurningDesire)

I thought this piece was quite lovely really. The other pieces had their avant garde kind of parts, which I thought were a bit hit & miss. Raindrops was probably less ambitious, but I thought the piano and violin worked well together in the piece and the usage of violin techniques was also pretty good and that overall, the piece was just a bit more solid and together.


----------



## BurningDesire

I'll have to think about it. All three of your pieces are really cool guys  I'm pretty sure I have it narrowed down between two of them, but it will be a tough decision.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm impressed by all of your works for violin and piano, but the one that's taken my attention most of the four is _Nightmusic_ by Edward Bast. I won't vote until I've heard them again, though.


----------



## Ravndal

So much good stuff. I want to give every piece a vote. But if i have to choose: Nightmusic.


----------



## BurningDesire

more people need to check this thread out  There's 4 awesome pieces of music to listen to!


----------



## VinylEupho

Raindrops is the best. The others I find a little bit disturbing. I would love to have it on my audio background in a fancy restaurant.


----------



## Crudblud

One more week of voting, but it doesn't seem like there's much interest.


----------



## Matsps

I'm very surprised there are not more votes! I would have thought piano and violin are just about the two most popular classical instruments and compositions for them should yield relatively high amounts of interest.


----------



## Bored

Maybe they don't have time


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Well I like crudblub's piece as 1st one, him and the way he does with samples is fantastic, 2nd is raindrops, which is glorious somehow, 3rd being nighmusic from Edward.


----------



## musicrom

I would vote, but I can't decide. They're all so good!


----------



## BurningDesire

Bored said:


> Maybe they don't have time


If they have so little time they shouldn't be wasting it on a frivolous classical music forum in the first place.


----------



## Crudblud

Congratulations to BurningDesire, whose entry _Raindrops_ won the competition with a total of five points.

Thanks to everyone who submitted pieces, and to everyone who took part in the voting process, it's been a blast. Hopefully we can do the next one even bigger and better!


----------



## BurningDesire

^///^ Thank you Crudblud. This competition was alot of fun, and very stimulating, and generated 4 awesome new pieces of music into the world! I am excited about the next one ^_^


----------



## EdwardBast

Congratulations BurningDesire! It was a good experience for me too. Thanks to Crudblud too for organizing this. Perhaps the next one will generate more interest from the general population.


----------



## Bored

Make the next one. NOW (I gotta get in...).


----------

